
Show HN: decades.tech – Tech industry news from exactly 20 years ago. - alentodorov
https://decades.tech
======
tdeck
I'm curious where the data comes from. My first thought is slashdot?

~~~
alentodorov
I'm using multiple sources — Most of the news are NYTimes archive from printed
newspapers and WIRED's WebArchive. I forgot about Slashdot. That's a nice one.
I see they even have an active history from 2000 —
[https://slashdot.org/archive.pl?op=bytime&keyword=&year=2000...](https://slashdot.org/archive.pl?op=bytime&keyword=&year=2000&page=14)

------
kburman
Very interesting! Can you do it for world news.

------
pell
I love this.

